# Hello from appomattox virginia



## Fred Bee (May 5, 2007)

Sounds like you've been "bitten" by the bee bug! 
Welcome and best of luck. You've come to a good place for helpful info.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

It's sure fun to have that kind of addiction "problem". Last night, my wife asked me to remind her why we "HAD" to spend more money on bees. I didn't know where to start, there were so many good answers!


----------



## millermann1972 (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks for the welcome.. hope to learn from others experences. yea Ravenseye i try to keep the bee spending on the lowdown:shhhh: but when she finds out it will be more like:waiting:


----------

